# Best Dog Bed



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't spend money on expensive dog beds! Butts are the best! Or at least Pierre seems to think so! Do your poodles do this? Post your version of the most comfy bed for your poodle!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Pierre needs the nickname Derrière. My husband and and both got a laugh out of that picture. Too sweet.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha, that's clever! He can be a butt-head at times...Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

From last week!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha! It must be a toy poodle thing!


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

Can't ever get videos to embed.

Nap time - YouTube

Best bed - YouTube


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like both the poodle and the human are enjoying a good nap!


----------

